# Stupid question



## gary b (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm new to the sport ang I'm going in the morning. What are we or is there a proper way to get rid of the dead fish.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Apr 23, 2014)

Whatever you do just don't dump them at the ramp or any place that would offend anyone in anyway. I can usually find someone that will take them as nasty as it is people do eat them not me though. Good luck should be a good day for it.


----------



## blt152 (Apr 24, 2014)

They make excellent fertilizer for your garden.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Apr 24, 2014)

Eat them.... Gar can be quite tasty if cooked right.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2014)

swampstalker24 said:


> Eat them.... Gar can be quite tasty if cooked right.....



This. I really like gar backstraps. Carp, on the other hand, I have never found a way that I like them. I know some people who do, though, and I will give them to someone who wants them or use them to fertilize trees, or chop them up for catfish bait. 

There is nothing more trifling than dumping a bunch of dead fish at the boat ramp.


----------



## joey1919 (Apr 24, 2014)

swampstalker24 said:


> Eat them.... Gar can be quite tasty if cooked right.....



absolutely...cleaning them can be a chore but, don't believe the people that say "they're too bony". they're just repeating what someone else who didn't know told them. when I clean good sized ones I end up with two hunks of meat the same size and shape as a deer backstrap ...not a bone in it. make sure to trim all the "red" meat off. you'll see what I mean. 

here's a recipe.. sort of

I made these for a wild game supper and were the first thing we ran out of

cut gar into large chunks boil in zatarans
then chop finely or run through food processor don't make a paste just chip it up
boil and mash potatoes(amount about equal to gar meat)
mix with chopped gar, chopped onion(add parsley, celery etc whatever you like)
you can also skip the potatoes and use bread crumbs or some other binder
season the mixture however you want
make into patties and pan fry, like salmon patties or make smaller golf ball sized balls and deep fry,you can even batter them to make them extra nutritious.

see why I said "sort of a recipe"


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, gar is the only fish I know of that has absolutely no bones of any kind in the meat, the meat is just like two deer backstraps. I just chop their heads and tails off, go down the back with some snippers, peel the shell back and fillet the backstraps out. Doesn't take but a couple minutes after you've figured it out.

I like to marinate them in Cajun seasoning and lime or lemon juice, then grill them. They're delicious if you don't overcook them.


----------



## jwoody79 (Apr 24, 2014)

Any of the ones we usually shoot go to my buddies dad's garden for fertilizer. He's been growing great produce for years now!


----------



## joey1919 (Apr 24, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, gar is the only fish I know of that has absolutely no bones of any kind in the meat, the meat is just like two deer backstraps. I just chop their heads and tails off, go down the back with some snippers, peel the shell back and fillet the backstraps out. Doesn't take but a couple minutes after you've figured it out.
> 
> I like to marinate them in Cajun seasoning and lime or lemon juice, then grill them. They're delicious if you don't overcook them.



that's exactly how I do it!


----------



## Michael (Apr 24, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, gar is the only fish I know of that has absolutely no bones of any kind in the meat, the meat is just like two deer backstraps. I just chop their heads and tails off, go down the back with some snippers, peel the shell back and fillet the backstraps out. Doesn't take but a couple minutes after you've figured it out.
> 
> I like to marinate them in Cajun seasoning and lime or lemon juice, then grill them. They're delicious if you don't overcook them.



I also like to trim off the outermost section of those "tenderloins", the red section that was on the scale side. Seems to make them a little more tender.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2014)

Michael said:


> I also like to trim off the outermost section of those "tenderloins", the red section that was on the scale side. Seems to make them a little more tender.



Yep. The red stuff has a funky flavor to it, too. Gar is the only type of fish I've ever eaten that has absolutely no fish taste or texture. It reminds me more of alligator or frog legs.


----------

